# September Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

They r all great. My pic is #10.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

A reminder to all who wish to vote: If you are using an App you will need to switch to a web browser or use a computer to vote on the poll.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure looks like a lot of Goldens had a great summer, now I just have to narrow it down to one picture to vote on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All are winners*

All of these pictures are winners!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, what a fun summer you and your Goldies had!

Just a reminder, if you haven't voted yet, please do.

Voting ends * TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

September Photo Contest, voting ends *TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*

Please look at all the GREAT entries and cast your vote.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos, have at last made my mind up who to vote for!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends *TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*, please take a few minutes to look over all the great entries and cast your vote.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 30 votes here as of the time of this post. Have you voted for your favorite picture in this months contest?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The September Photo Contest Voting poll is open, Thank you to all who have voted.
If you haven't cast your vote yet, take a look at all the Great entries and vote.


Voting ends *TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Love all the pictures! Very tough choice! I promise I did not vote for my own picture.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such a sweet topic, so hard to choose... but I did ... and I hope you all will too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Looks like lots of goldens have all had a fantastic Summer  Have voted for my fave.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am still trying to make up my mind. Great photo's to all who entered.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

40 votes so far !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, take a look at the great entries in the September Photo Contest and cast your vote.

*Voting ends TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a wonderful crop of vacation photos! I had a very hard time choosing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

43 votes as of the time of this post. Let's see if we can get some more in here for all these great pictures !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

45 votes and counting........

Don't forget to vote in the September Photo Contest,

*Voting ends TUESDAY, 09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends *TUESDAY-09-30-2014 at 07:46 PM*

If you haven't voted yet, please cast your vote.

Great entries everyone, thank you all who have already voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, if you haven't voted in the September Photo Contest, please cast your vote.

*Voting ends Tuesday, 9/30/14 at 7:46 pm*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we are up to *53 votes* so far..... Keep them coming this poll too closes later today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends today at 7:46 pm*, don't forget to vote if you haven't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a few hours left to vote


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *BriGuy* PM Sent. Thank you to all who voted and submitted your great photos. Sharing your Goldens on their summer vacations made us all smile and that makes you all winners. We all cherish the memories you made this summer and shared with us via your photos.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------

